# Algae pics



## davo (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello,

Is there a post or site that has pics of different types of algae so I can find out which type I have?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Check this http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

Try http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

James


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

JamesC said:


> Try http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
> 
> James


Thanks for the link....Nice descriptions and could be informative if I get algae... (knock on wood)


----------

